# emerge world

## sunix

Hej!

Jag skulle uppdatera mitt Gentoo genom emerge world. Men coreutils blockerade tydligen alltihopa så jag unmerg:ade coreutils och till min förvåning så havererade hela datorn förståss!   :Cool: 

Så jag bootade en liveCD och kopierade över bin sbin och usr/bin så jag fick igång datorn igen.

Sen så stoppade jag in alla tusen USEflaggor i make.conf och körde en emerge world igen. Allt startade men havererade efter några paket och datorn gick inte att starta igen.. SUCK

Som nybörjare är det lätt att tappa modet! Nu behöver jag hjälp med att updatera world.

Tips ideér för jag vet inte om jag vågar göra det igen!

hmm, kanske winXP istället   :Cool: 

----------

## patrix_neo

Jag tycker du ska ta en titt i dokumentationen i hur du ska göra. Misstänker det involverar en systemåtserstälning. Ta en titt. De har med en dokumentation för hur man räddar sitt portage träd och stabiliserar sitt system igen.

----------

## kallamej

Om problemet inte är löst än finns det en del tips i Killed my coreutils -- HELP.

----------

